# The influence of the polaroid crew.



## DIRT (May 7, 2005)

Okay...  you guys get this all the time but I swear,  you are an addictive drug.  you made me buy a slide printer today!  its all your fault... now im gonna print every slide I have and have to sell my wifes wedding ring and maybe one of my children.  Anyhow.  I will be havin some fun and I will post some of my lifts.  Ifigure ive been doing lifts that were shot on my 320 land cam. so I will have better stuff from all of my slides.


----------



## oriecat (May 7, 2005)

The P-Team strikes again! :mrgreen:  Have fun!!


----------



## Karalee (May 7, 2005)

Muahahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2005)

They're a horrible lot here aren't they. I keep searching around on eBay for slide printers. They don't show up often and go for a bomb when they do though.


----------



## terri (May 7, 2005)

I'm going to have to put up the "P-Team Disclaimer" as a sticky in this forum, I see.    :sillysmi: 

Welcome to the gang!

What slide printer did you buy, Dirt?    :thumbup:  Aren't they great?     Looking forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## DIRT (May 7, 2005)

I just bought the vivitar slide printer.  but im sure I will become intoxicated with it and need to move to a daylab with 8x10 base,  yeah,,, right


----------



## oriecat (May 7, 2005)

You can have mine, ferny.  I think I'm done with it.  I love the P-Team, but I think it's just not for me. :|


----------



## Karalee (May 7, 2005)

Orie! Dont swear like that!

Well... I guess you can be forgiven, you being a holga mistress and all


----------



## oriecat (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, they'll have to pry my Holga from my cold, dead hands!


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2005)

Your lifts are fine. Very good in fact! Stop being a grumpy old woman.


----------



## oriecat (May 7, 2005)

Hey man, I gotta be me! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (May 7, 2005)

If I could influence Miss Oriecat at all, I would whisk away all her self-doubt with her lifts.      She is always sooooo hard on herself.   

Have you ever played around with image transfers, Orie?   Before Ferny pm's you with his address for the Vivitar,  :razz: maybe you should play around with it some more.   They're easy, and you already have the equipment.   Who knows, you might take to it better than lifts.    

Signed,
The Never Say Die member of the P-team.    :mrgreen:


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 7, 2005)

Yay! Another new member.. I've cursed the P-Team many a time 

But I'm anxiously awaiting my new Daylab and Sx-70 base!


----------



## oriecat (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I've done a couple transfers too.    It's not that I'm unhappy with them, I think it's just not really me.  I don't like most of my old slides and I have no desire to shoot new ones... except if I was to try Scala... which I suppose could be the answer here...


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 7, 2005)

Scala? 

Oh I was going to ask a question about slides, when you get them developed, do they come in the little cardboard squares or do you put them in there yourself?


----------



## terri (May 7, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've done a couple transfers too.    It's not that I'm unhappy with them, I think it's just not really me.  I don't like most of my old slides and I have no desire to shoot new ones... except if I was to try Scala... which I suppose could be the answer here...


bwahahahaha!!!!   _Always_ new things to try, girlie.   That's the power of the Polaroid.   :twisted:   

And Scala rocks, btw.   Go for it!!    :thumbup:


----------



## terri (May 7, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> Scala?
> 
> Oh I was going to ask a question about slides, when you get them developed, do they come in the little cardboard squares or do you put them in there yourself?


Scala - B&W slide film.       It's awesome stuff.   There are about 3 places in the country that develop it - I used a place in NYC that did an excellent job.  It's a kick to be able to do B&W lifts and transfers.   You can play with filters and either warm or cool your image, depending on the effect you're after.  

And the price of E6 processing inclues the cardboard mounts.    :mrgreen:


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 8, 2005)

Oh good, Thanks!

I did see in my book her talking about doing Lifts and Transfers with B/W negatives... of course they come out reversed, but it looked pretty neat!


----------



## ferny (May 8, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> If I could influence Miss Oriecat at all, I would whisk away all her self-doubt with her lifts.      She is always sooooo hard on herself.


Yeah, she's always a bit of a pain in the arse when it comes to telling her she's good isn't she? One day she'll believe us.


----------



## hobbes28 (May 8, 2005)

I love when we pull more people to the instamatic side. :mrgreen:  


Now that I say that....it's funny how we've all taken something that was designed to be instant photography and turned it into something that we spend hours on end messing with to make it better....and more expensive.  Gosh I love it.


----------



## ferny (May 8, 2005)

And to think they wanted to hide all of this when they first discovered what you cold do. Now they can't stop telling us about it.


----------



## terri (May 9, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> And to think they wanted to hide all of this when they first discovered what you cold do. Now they can't stop telling us about it.


They wanted to hide it when they were a strong and solvent company, and Dr. Land detested what was being done with his formulas.    It's a new age now, baby - and Marketing 101 comes in ever so handy.    

That may sound cynical, but it's reality.   And I adore Polaroid and am thrilled the company is still around, in whatever form it must take to exist.    :heart:


----------



## terri (May 9, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I love when we pull more people to the instamatic side. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Now that I say that....it's funny how we've all taken something that was designed to be instant photography and turned it into something that we spend hours on end messing with to make it better....and more expensive.  Gosh I love it.


Don't forget it has a lofty new title, as well.   It's not "instant photography" anymore - that's gone digital.  It's now an "alternative photographic process".  _ That _ makes it worth all the big bucks, and the time you spend manipulating it.     It's a crossover art form, bay-bay!     :hail:


----------

